# Variablenänderung



## l0mEx (27. Jan 2011)

Moin,

ich soll eine .jsp Datei bearbeiten. Leider bin ich in dem Thema nicht ganz so firm.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Über folgenden Weg wird die Variable ausgegeben:


```
<h:outputText styleClass="message" value="#{locResultFormBean.posCellId}"/>
```

Die ausgegeben CellId soll allerdings auf die letzten beiden Zahlen reduziert werden.
Leider finde ich nicht die Möglichkeit dies passend zu bearbeiten.

Über eine Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Gruß,
l0mEx


----------



## l0mEx (27. Jan 2011)

Dadurch das ich nicht angemeldet bin kann ich meinen vorherigen Post leider nicht editieren.

Ideal wäre die letzten beiden Stellen der CellID in eine neue Variable zu schreiben und dann auszugeben.

Hat jemand Tipps für mich?


----------



## ARadauer (27. Jan 2011)

> Ideal wäre die letzten beiden Stellen der CellID in eine neue Variable zu schreiben und dann auszugeben.


wieso eine neue Variable?

Einfach in der Klasse von locResultFormBean eine neue Methode... so ungefähr...

public String getShortPosCellId(){
   return posCellId.substring(posCellId.length()-2);
}


----------



## l0mEx (27. Jan 2011)

Hi,

die Idee ist schon ganz gut. Mein Problem ist nur das in der Datei in der die Ausgabe statt findet keine Klassen drin sind.

Bin leider laie auf dem Gebiet. 
Wie finde ich raus in welcher Datei die Klassen sind?

mfg

l0mEx


----------



## SlaterB (27. Jan 2011)

suche nach posCellId oder auch ResultFormBean


----------



## l0mEx (28. Jan 2011)

Liege ich den richtig in der Annahme, dass die Datei, in der die Klassen sind auch im Header meiner Ausgabe-Datei aufgerufen werden müsste?
Da wird nämlich nur eine basic.js Datei aufgerufen, in der dazu nix zu finden ist.

Ich hab noch ein paar .jar Dateien. Wäre das möglich, dass sich das zu suchende in den JAr Datei findet?

Mit Notepad++ krieg ich die Dateien allerdings nicht vernünftig angezeigt.
Wie kann ich die Dateien öffnen?


----------



## l0mEx (28. Jan 2011)

OK,
Kommando zurück. Hab die Jar Datei mit 7zip geöffnet und dort eine .class Datei namens ResultFormBean.
Da werde ich wahrscheinlich fündig.

Geh ich richtig in der Annahme dass ich die class Datei dekompilieren muss um sie bearbeiten zu können?

Habt ihr einen Tipp, mit welchem Tool ich das am besten machen kann?


----------

